# My horse Trip



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

He is a three year old half arabian half belgin He lacks muscle and is a little chunky but what do you think good or bad I would love to know I want to use him as a hunt seat pleasure horse and mabey some schooling level dressage


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

*one more*

found one more pic sorry they are so small


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I can't critique for they are not good photos....
you will need a good square picture of your horse so we can see his conformation
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/important-using-critique-section-please-read-7080/


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

well these are the only ones I have right now so please do the best you can.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

I can see it just fine. 

The horse very beautiful. He could you a little musclemass but Im sure you can fix that :wink:. I think you could do really well on him. And I really really really love the way he looks!!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the picture of his trot. It looks like he has good stride.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It is kinda hard to tell from the pix but for pleasure, it may take some serious work to get his head carriage at the proper level. Of course, he may move differently under saddle. He is very pretty and seems like a nice mover though.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

okay so I took some pictures today he was being a butt so thats as square as he gets hes a little cow hawked.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

Another thing I was wondering is why he's sway back even before he was ever ridden


----------



## Gimme A Dream (Aug 21, 2008)

He doesn't seem to be sway-backed. His back is relatively straight, just sloped. It could be the breed mix. He is high in the withers but he is also thick. You could loose points due to his conformation but then he is still growing. My Hanoverian gelding grew 2 inches when he was seven years old. Honestly, he looks good to me, for his age, but then I'm no expert.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

arastangrider said:


> Another thing I was wondering is why he's sway back even before he was ever ridden


He's not sway backed...he just has no topline. With riding and having him carry himself properly his topline will grow and the "indent" on his back will get smaller


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What an interesting mix! where did you find a cross like that? what are you wanting to do with her/him? Neat coloring


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

Ha my friend couldn't afford him so I got him for 500 bucks I plan to do some arab shows and see how that goes I'v never seen drafts at arab shows and I think it will blow them away in Hunter under saddle (flat work) He is only 3 and i'm going to wai till he's 5 to even do any hard troting he's big and it seems like he hasn't found his feet yet is that normal?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Ah congrats on the buy. I really like the looks of him and he's got really cute movement with a really pretty hear.


----------

